# Dual booting



## kachukumma (May 19, 2013)

Hello to everyone, 

I have dual booting problem. I have *W*indows 7 in C: and it is installed and working. But now I have downloaded freeBSD FreeBSD and installed *it* on *a* physically separate drive, using *the* complete 160GB 160 GB space, all the drive for freeBSD FreeBSD. *B*ut now I cannot boot from freeBSD FreeBSD, I mean *W*in*dows* 7 is working and booting and through *I*nternet I learned about *GRUB*, but I don*'*t know how to use it. I want to make this machine dual boot with *W*in*dows* 7 and freeBSD FreeBSD, kindly help me because I am new *at* this. *H*ow to use *GRUB* or any other booting manager, if *W*indows is first installed and working*?*......... *T*hanks*.*


----------



## adripillo (May 22, 2013)

kachukumma said:
			
		

> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I have dual booting problem. I have *W*indows 7 in C: and it is installed and working. But now I have downloaded freeBSD FreeBSD and installed *it* on *a* physically separate drive, using *the* complete 160GB 160 GB space, all the drive for freeBSD FreeBSD. *B*ut now I cannot boot from freeBSD FreeBSD, I mean *W*in*dows* 7 is working and booting and through *I*nternet I learned about *GRUB*, but I don*'*t know how to use it. I want to make this machine dual boot with *W*in*dows* 7 and freeBSD FreeBSD, kindly help me because I am new *at* this. *H*ow to use *GRUB* or any other booting manager, if *W*indows is first installed and working*?*......... *T*hanks*.*



in FreeBSD it is called Boot Manager. Try boot once again from the installation CDROM and choose the
following options:

Configure->Fdisk->

Now select your FreeBSD hard drive (press space), and exit immediately
from the new menu shown ('q').

Now you'll have an option screen that lets you select BootMgr (the
FreeBSD boot manager).


PS: For more you should read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/boot-blocks.html


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2013)

Have a go with EasyBCD. It's free for personal use. It uses the built-in Windows bootmanager and should be able to boot FreeBSD.


----------

